# Which golf club set for beginer



## Danys

Hello,
did someone used this golf sets? Which one is better?
Wilson ProStaff HL or Wilson ProStaff HL


----------



## Danys

Danys said:


> Hello,
> did someone used this golf sets? Which one is better?
> Wilson ProStaff HL or Wilson 1200 CGI


Sorry for my mistake i've pasted same golf set's.


----------



## yaozza07

callaway big bertha, Taylor made M2 & Ping G series


----------

